# Are peptides junk?



## Redrocket (Aug 29, 2017)

I keep hearing peptides are junk?! If they release growth hormone than they must have a benefit. I can't afford GH so I hope this is a viable option?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2017)

Redrocket said:


> I keep hearing peptides are junk?! If they release growth hormone than they must have a benefit. I can't afford GH so I hope this is a viable option?



Do you think tribulis is a good supplement that increases natural testosterone production?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 29, 2017)

Save your money, maybe ask mom or dad for GH at xmas time...


----------



## Bosco200 (Aug 30, 2017)

Only peptide I use (rarely) is ghrp6, and I only take it before I go eat all you can eat sushi.  Shit makes me hungry as hell, and I always get my money's worth


----------



## Thaistick (Sep 4, 2017)

Good peptides work but cost more than good generic HGH. I get my best results using a little of both.


----------

